
The Dawn of the $1B ICO - gaetanrickter
https://medium.com/@gaetanconsulting/the-dawn-of-the-1b-ico-a0486f6587a2
======
nxsynonym
Dangerous speculation.

This trend of rich-quick schemes on the back of ICOs is getting crazy out of
hand.

Overselling tech that doesn't exist yet (and may not ever) is only going to
benefit the exchange platforms.

Crypto may see a "netscape" moment but I doubt it will be off of the KiK coin
or whatever else is being peddled as the coin of the day.

Everytime I read one of these articles I can't help but think of the early
scenes in Wolf of Wall Street -- don't be the poor bastard getting oversold on
penny stocks.

